# صخرة على شاطئ



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الوداعة والتواضع هما الصخرة الموضوعة على شاطئ بحر الغضب وكبرياء النفس، هذه الصخرة عليها تتكسر أمواج ذلك البحر الهائج، وهي تظل ثابتة راسخة لا تتحرك حتى تكسر كل الأمواج عندها وتتحطم وتتشتت...​ 

روح اليأس يفرح ويضرب جذوره في النفس إذا أبصر الخطية تملأ النفس وتتزايد وتكثر ويستسلم لها الإنسان ولا يقاومها بالانطراح أمام ملك الدهور بكل تواضع القلب لكي ينال قوة وشفاء ومعونة للنصرة والغلبة...
 

وروح الكبرياء وتشامخ الروح يفرح إذا رأى الفضيلة وافرة كثيرة والنفس شريدة تقبل كل مديح كاذب بل وأيضاً صادق من الناس وتُعجب بنفسها، ويشتد الإعجاب، فترى أنها أفضل من الآخرين وتتعالى بفخر، حتى أنها في النهاية تصل لاحتقار رجال الله دون أن تدري أو تعي ذلك !!!
 

الأول أي روح اليأس: يلد جراحات قد تصل لعدم الشفاء وتبلد حس النفس وجمودها.

والثاني أي روح الكبرياء: يلد الموت ويجلب مقاومة الله لأن الله يقاوم المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم.
 وليس لنا إلا أن ننفض عنا هذه الأوجاع، أوجاع آلام النفس وثقلها !!!​ علينا أن نهتم بأنفسنا ونحفظها في الحق بالصلوات التي لا تنقطع وقراءة الكلمة والازدراء بالذات وطرح النفس عند قدمي المخلص صارخين أرحمني؛ مع العلم بأن ليس كل* من يذم ذاته ويلومها هو المتضع، لأنه من الذي لا يستطيع أن يحتمل نفسه ؟؟؟*​ 

*وإنما المتضع الحقيقي هو الذي يحتمل تعيير ومذمة غيره له، ولا يُنقِص من حبه له بل يزيد ويصلي من أجله أن يصير أفضل منه !  *
 هذا هو قمة الإتضاع وخبرة الإخلاء مع المسيح الرب الإله المتجسد ...​ + *أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا لمبغضيكم*؛ أيوجد طريق آخر حقيقي غير هذا للإتضاع وإخلاء الذات من كل كبرياء وتعالي ؟؟؟؟​ 

يقول مار إسحق السرياني: [ اعلم أن قيامك في العفة والفضيلة ليس هو من حرصك ولا من فضيلتك، بل أن *النعمة حاملة إياك على راحة يدها لئلا تتحرك فتنزَلَّ*، أذكر هذا دائماً، وإذا تعظم فكرك فقل: " أبانا الذي في السماوات " .. وابكِ واحزن، وانتحب، وتمرغ على الأرض بوجهك، واذكر زلاتك لعلك تنجو من هذا الفكر وتقتني الاتضاع، *ولا تقطع الرجاء قط،* بل أعلم أنه مجرد أن يملأ عقلك فكر اتضاع، حينئذ تُغفر لك خطاياك بغير عمل! وكم من خطايا عظيمة صعبة استطاع الإتضاع أن يرفعها!
 * ليس لنا أن نحسب كل إنسان متواضعاً كيفما أتفق،*وليس كل من طبعة هادئ ووديع ومسالم بلغ لدرجة الإتضاع*، بل *المتواضع الحقيقي من يوجد في نفسه شيء مخفي يستوجب الارتفاع ـ لكنه لا يتعظم بل يكون في أفكاره كالتراب والرماد .*​ * كذلك ليس من يذكر زلاته وخطاياه لكي يتواضع يُسمى متواضعاً – وإن يكن ذلك حسناً جداً – إلا أنه يدنو فقط من التواضع ويحاول أن يصل إليه.​ أما *المتواضع الحقيقي فلا يحتاج إلى أن يقنع ذاته أو يغصب فكره للشعور بالتواضع أو خلق أسبابه، بل قد صار طبيعياً عنده أن لا يحسب ذاته شيئاً بلا تعب، وكخاطئ مرذول في عيني نفسه؛ ومع انه يكون متداخلاً في أسرار الروح العميقة يبقى في نظر نفسه كمن لا يعرف شيئاً* ] ​ يا أحبائي التواضع ليس صناعة بشر ولا هو عدم الثقة في النفس واحتقار الجسد، ولا مجرد شكل أو مظهر خارجي، أو كلمة تقال للآخرين (( أنا لست مستحق، أنا تراب ورماد )) أو (( انا الخاطي )) ... الخ ...، لأن *هذا مجرد كلام أمام الناس يجلب المديح*، لأنهم سيمدحون تواضعنا الذي ينبغي أن يكون ممدوحاً من الله، وأمام الله سنظهر كاذبين مرائين، أما الاتضاع الحقيقي هو في أعماق القلب من الداخل، مغروس في القلب كالزرعة الصالحة، ومظهره أي ثمره هو قبول الآخر مهما كان مختلف معي أو يحتقرني ويرفضي، هو قبول الضيقات والاضطهادات بشكر دائم مع الصلاة لأجل الجميع وعلى الأخص القساة ورافضي الإيمان، وحبي لهم يزيد يوماً بعد يوم، وهذا الحب هو من يدفعنا للصلاة من أجل كل من يعادينا باطلاً ويرفضنا، وتقديم العذر له وقبوله كما قبل الله الجميع وقبلني أنا رغم كل خطايا الكثيرة مثل رمل البحار، وشروري القبيحة جداً الواضحة أمام عيني...​ 

يا إخوتي بدون تواضع ووداعة القلب الحقيقي والفعلي مستحيل أن يكون لنا شركة مع الله، وبالتالي مع الكنيسة، ربما نكون خدام وفي أعظم الرتب والمكانة الكنسية، ودارسين عمق أعماق اللاهوت والفكر المسيحي الحي، ولكن بدون اتضاع فالله لا ينظر لأتعابنا التي نقدمها ولا إلى خدماتنا مهما ما كانت كثيرة وعظيمة جداً ,قدمنا فيها أتعاب الجسد بكل قوتنا، بل كل ما نصنع سيجلب غضب الله علينا ومقاومته لنا ورفضه التام لنا جملة وتفصيلاً: [ يقاوم الله المستكبرين وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة ] (يعقوب 4: 6)


----------



## amgd beshara (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> روح اليأس  يفرح ويضرب جذوره في النفس إذا أبصر الخطية تملأ النفس وتتزايد وتكثر  ويستسلم لها الإنسان ولا يقاومها بالانطراح أمام ملك الدهور بكل تواضع  القلب لكي ينال قوة وشفاء ومعونة للنصرة والغلبة...
> روح اليأس: يلد جراحات قد تصل لعدم الشفاء وتبلد حس النفس وجمودها.


صح اوي اوي يا استاذي الغالي 
ربنا يباركك و يزيدك من كل نعمة


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> صح اوي اوي يا استاذي الغالي
> ربنا يباركك و يزيدك من كل نعمة



ويفرح قلبك بقوة نعمته الرافعه للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين أتقياء الله ومحبي اسمه العظيم القدوس، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع وقوته آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2012)

أما *المتواضع الحقيقي فلا يحتاج إلى أن يقنع ذاته أو يغصب فكره للشعور بالتواضع أو خلق أسبابه، بل قد صار طبيعياً عنده أن لا يحسب ذاته شيئاً بلا تعب، وكخاطئ مرذول في عيني نفسه؛ ومع انه يكون متداخلاً في أسرار الروح العميقة يبقى في نظر نفسه كمن لا يعرف شيئاً* ] 
ميرسى على التامل الجميل ربنا يباركك  
ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> روح اليأس   يفرح ويضرب جذوره في النفس إذا أبصر الخطية تملأ النفس وتتزايد وتكثر   ويستسلم لها الإنسان ولا يقاومها بالانطراح أمام ملك الدهور بكل تواضع   القلب لكي ينال قوة وشفاء ومعونة للنصرة والغلبة...
> روح اليأس: يلد جراحات قد تصل لعدم الشفاء وتبلد حس النفس وجمودها.



*

عندك حق اوووووى يااستازى
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2012)

المسيح إلهنا الحي يبارككم ويهبنا كلنا سرّ الوداعة وتواضع القلب، آمين فآمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> الاتضاع الحقيقي هو في أعماق القلب من الداخل، مغروس في القلب كالزرعة الصالحة، ومظهره أي ثمره هو قبول الآخر مهما كان مختلف معي أو يحتقرني ويرفضي، هو قبول الضيقات والاضطهادات بشكر دائم مع الصلاة لأجل الجميع وعلى الأخص القساة ورافضي الإيمان، وحبي لهم يزيد يوماً بعد يوم، وهذا الحب هو من يدفعنا للصلاة من أجل كل من يعادينا باطلاً ويرفضنا، وتقديم العذر له وقبوله كما قبل الله الجميع وقبلني أنا رغم كل خطايا الكثيرة مثل رمل البحار، وشروري القبيحة جداً الواضحة أمام عيني...



بكل تأكيد هذا هو الاتضاع الحقيقي، الذي نصلي لله دائماً ان يمنحنا إياه ويزرعه فينا...آمين

تأمل رائع..ربنا يبارك خدمتك.
.
.


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> بكل تأكيد هذا هو الاتضاع الحقيقي، الذي نصلي لله دائماً ان يمنحنا إياه ويزرعه فينا...آمين
> 
> تأمل رائع..ربنا يبارك خدمتك.
> .
> .



آمين أخي الحيب في كنيسة الله المقدسة
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كن معافي​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*كلام صح جدا جدا*


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2012)

واااااااااااو كلام فى الصميم


----------



## النهيسى (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> *وإنما المتضع الحقيقي هو الذي يحتمل تعيير ومذمة غيره له، ولا يُنقِص من حبه له بل يزيد ويصلي من أجله أن يصير أفضل منه !  *
> هذا هو قمة الإتضاع وخبرة الإخلاء مع المسيح الرب الإله المتجسد ..



شكرا أخى الحبيب
*كالعاده*
موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
نستقى منه المعرفه الروحيه
بارككم رب المجد​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الوداعة والتواضع اجمل الصفات التى يتحلى بها الانسان الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بارككم الله بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المحبوب
يا أخوتي الأحباء في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح
سلام الرب ووداعته تملأ حياتكم آمين
​


----------



## elamer1000 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*رووووووووووووعه بجد*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب 
النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع ويستحق التقييم ميرسى  ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

وحياتك أختي العزيزة في كنيسة الله
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك آمين
​


----------

